# Playoffs Game 2 [email protected]



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

TNT, 8:30 P.M.

What chances do you give the Jazz?

If they wouldn't dig a huge hole in the first half maybe they'll pull one out in LA. Even if they loose I want to see the Jazz take them to 7 tough games. Last game wasn't exactly tough but we fought back. Boozer seems to be determined if Memo comes back I give the Jazz a chance at the series. I'm amazed the run Chicago is giving Boston why can't the Jazz give LA the biggest run for there money there gonna get.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I'm amazed the run Chicago is giving Boston why can't the Jazz give LA the biggest run for there money there gonna get.


Chicago played with heart/pride, the Jazz have lacked both all season. :evil:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Little closer but if the Jazz lose on their home floor, this one is going to be a sweep. I guess thats kinda obvious. I meant if they lose the first one, they won't have the heart to come back and take the second game here. I don't think its a series that matters enough that the Lakers will wait to try and close it out in LA.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Memo has already cleaned out his locker.
D Will is dribbling between his legs waiting for someone on the Jazz to move.
It's over?


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Down 2-0. Definitely not looking good, but game 2 was MUCH better than game one. They cut the lead to 3 with about 3 minutes left. If it wasn't for a couple of bad turnovers in the waning minutes, the series could easily be tied right now. 
Like I said, it's defnitely not looking good...at all...but I'm not going to give up ALL hope until the Lakers beat the Jazz at Energy Solutions. Some adjustments were definitely made after game 1. If the same kind of improvements can take place between now and game 3, this series could be going longer than people expect.

We'll see...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

OK. I'm going to vent a little bit here. I've been a Jazz fan since they moved to SLC in the late 70s. Even in Idaho, I'd stay up late in my room fine tuning my radio to KSL (Yes, they were on KSL back then) so I could listen to Hot Rod tell about Ricky Green dishing it to Adrian Dantley in the post, yo-yo belt high scoop it up and in baby. So I've been in it for the long haul.

That said, one thing I hate about "Jazz Fan" is the whining, complaining, sniveling, and excuse making. I don't know if it is inherent in the culture of Utah Jazzdom, if it happens with all sports teams' fans, or what. But there is always some outside excuse about why they don't win. Joey Crawford had it out for Malone so they didn't beat the Bulls. The NBA rigs the play-offs. If player X weren't injured. Clock problems. Whatever. whine whine whine. 

To listen to local sports radio, they all talk about "if not for XYZ excuse, the Jazz could go all the way!" (less of that this year actually.) But you know what I'm talking about. If for once, can we as Jazz Fans just accept that our team, the team we love and follow, just isn't that good? So lets take away all the excuses - assume no one gets injured. The calls go our way. All our best players are healthy. Does anyone think that the team as constructed would be an elite team this year and have a shot at the title? Does anyone who has watched the Cav's, Celtics, or Lakers play actually think that? Really? 

I love the Jazz. I think they are a good team. I like the effort. I like most of the players. But they are not a great team. I can accept that as a fan. And I don't have to make excuses. They just aren't that great.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Next to game are at home the lakers has a hard time playing here. Jazz has won 7 out of the last 10 games here. So the jazz just need to come out and play there style and they will be fine. I will say the jazz will tie it right up.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> OK. I'm going to vent a little bit here. I've been a Jazz fan since they moved to SLC in the late 70s. Even in Idaho, I'd stay up late in my room fine tuning my radio to KSL (Yes, they were on KSL back then) so I could listen to Hot Rod tell about Ricky Green dishing it to Adrian Dantley in the post, yo-yo belt high scoop it up and in baby. So I've been in it for the long haul.
> 
> That said, one thing I hate about "Jazz Fan" is the whining, complaining, sniveling, and excuse making. I don't know if it is inherent in the culture of Utah Jazzdom, if it happens with all sports teams' fans, or what. But there is always some outside excuse about why they don't win. Joey Crawford had it out for Malone so they didn't beat the Bulls. The NBA rigs the play-offs. If player X weren't injured. Clock problems. Whatever. whine whine whine.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of what you said, but even if you don't actually think they will beat the Lakers, there is nothing wrong with keeping the faith...right? I am more than prepared to see them go out in the first round, but I like to leave open every possibilty for them to pull off a huge upset. I'd much rather keep a little faith and see them lose than just have the mindset "we suck...why even watch?"

Also, I hope you weren't referring to this comment of mine when you say you are sick of Jazz fan's excuses:



mjschijf said:



> If it wasn't for a couple of bad turnovers in the waning minutes, the series could easily be tied right now.


I know we can say "what if" all day long, but if you had watched that game you would know exactly what I'm talking about. That being said, one thing I will never do is blame the refs for losing. That is all I heard from all of my friends that are Warriors fans after the Jazz beat the hell out of them in the playoffs 2 years ago. Ever since then, I have told myself to never stoop to the pathetic mindset of "it's not OUR fault that we lost".

Yes, it does kind of suck that Okur is out, especially since he played very well against the Lakers in the regular season. His 3-point threat is a huge part of the offense. Also, we need his body on defense to help contain Bynum and/or Gasol. Those guys are manhandling Boozer and Millsap without much effort. That being said, my eyes hurt every time I see Jarron Collins in the starting lineup. I'd much rather see us go small with Boozer and Millsap to start the game.

Anyway like you said, there are no excuses. We are not a great team right now and I am preparing for the worst. However, I still stand by my original statement that there is nothing wrong with hoping for the best, even if our chances seem miniscule.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I watched most of the game last night. The one thing that really jumped out at me was where the two teams were taking their shots. (I'd have to see a shot chart to back it up) But it seemed that the Lakers were consistently getting shots within 8-10 feet of the basket, and the Jazz were shooting nearly all of their shots from 12-18 feet out. We have no inside presence on offense, or defense. And without that, the team will never be great. Its kind of sad when you long for the days of a center that played center instead of shooting guard. I actually think this team would be better with a Mark Eaton or Greg Ostertag on the court than Okur or Collins. The TNT crew pointed something out the other night - in the last like 12 years of the NBA finals, this will only be like the 3rd time the finals will not have Shaq or Duncan playing. Interesting.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I watched most of the game last night. The one thing that really jumped out at me was where the two teams were taking their shots. (I'd have to see a shot chart to back it up) But it seemed that the Lakers were consistently getting shots within 8-10 feet of the basket, and the Jazz were shooting nearly all of their shots from 12-18 feet out. We have no inside presence on offense, or defense. And without that, the team will never be great. Its kind of sad when you long for the days of a center that played center instead of shooting guard. I actually think this team would be better with a Mark Eaton or Greg Ostertag on the court than Okur or Collins. The TNT crew pointed something out the other night - in the last like 12 years of the NBA finals, this will only be like the 3rd time the finals will not have Shaq or Duncan playing. Interesting.


Well, we don't know for sure yet that Duncan will not be playing in the finals. After all, the Spurs are still in the playoffs. However, I agree that it's certainly not looking that way.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

> If for once, can we as Jazz Fans just accept that our team, the team we love and follow, just isn't that good? So lets take away all the excuses - assume no one gets injured. The calls go our way. All our best players are healthy. Does anyone think that the team as constructed would be an elite team this year and have a shot at the title? Does anyone who has watched the Cav's, Celtics, or Lakers play actually think that? Really?


Last i checked the Jazz have almost the same players that they had the year that they went to the west finals, and the 2nd round against the Lakers last year. Now, you'd think that with a couple more years together under their belt they'd be better. Milsap and Brewer are better. In those 2 years and this year there was talk about the Jazz being on of the wests eliete(sp). Something happened this year in the locker room that messed everything up. (probably Boozer) 
THe jazz have the talent to beat all of these teams except maybe Cleveland. They just don't have the heart or chemistry to do so.

It'll be interesting to see this summer if there is any shake up of the team. Thats what they need.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

They ran a guy off the site a couple years ago because he was dissng the Jazz. Everyone came to the Jazz defense claiming that they were a young team and give them a couple years and they would be playing for a championship if they could hold the team together. WELL...it's been a couple years and they seem to be going backwards. I don't think the Jazz or it's organization can win a championship, but hey, winning seasons and making the playoffs is always fun, even if they do get swept in the first round most years.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> They ran a guy off the site a couple years ago because he was dissng the Jazz. Everyone came to the Jazz defense claiming that they were a young team and give them a couple years and they would be playing for a championship if they could hold the team together. WELL...it's been a couple years and they seem to be going backwards. I don't think the Jazz or it's organization can win a championship, but hey, winning seasons and making the playoffs is always fun, even if they do get swept in the first round most years.


For sure. SWEPT in the first round MOST years, huh? Yep, seems to happen all the time. :roll:

In all honesty, I can't remember the Jazz EVER being swept in the first round of the playoffs, let alone happening "most years".


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The Jazz have what we refer to in softball as "warning track power". They don't have what it takes to finish off any really good teams, especially this year.


----------

